# Problem with FreeBSD local 8.1



## vamos (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a big problem with my FreeBSD 8.1 on local, I have an ISO freebsd81.vdi and I use VirtualBox to run it.

(I have a FreeBSD 7.0 and 7.2 too on VirtualPC 2007 and it's ok for this !)

I search FreeBSD 8.1 for VirtualPC 2007 (.vhd .vmc) because my FreeBSD 8.1 doesn't run on VirtualBox. 

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2 works fine on Virtualbox.


----------



## mix_room (Oct 19, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2 works fine on Virtualbox.


I agree. I have it running just fine.


----------

